#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-02-01
<fo0bar> test (ubuntulog)
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/02/01/%23ubuntu-classroom-es.html
<AlanBell> m4v: ^^
<m4v> AlanBell: gotcha
<m4v> AlanBell: ops, I don't have +s so I can't set the entrymsg
<AlanBell> erm, right
<AlanBell> try now
<m4v> done
<AlanBell> great
<AlanBell> adios o/
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-02-02
<chilicuil> buenos dias =), ha llegado el ultima dia de la semana del desarrollador de Ubuntu, comenzaremos hablando sobre la clasificacion de bugs en el escritorio de Ubuntu
<chilicuil> om26er nos hablara un poco al respecto, comenzare la interpretacion ahora
<chilicuil> Ubuntu es la distribucion mas popular del mercado, su cantidad de usuarios supera por mucho a otras distribuciones, hay un dicho que dice que entre mayor cantidad de ojos, los errores son mas evidentes
<chilicuil> esto se refleja en Ubuntu, en la cantidad de reportes que sus usuarios generan
<chilicuil> en la siguiente media hr les mostrare como colaborar con Ubuntu, respondiendo a esos reportes
<chilicuil> nos centraremos en los bugs que se reportan hacia el escritorio
<chilicuil> como primer ejemplo tomaremos el siguiente: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/904348
<chilicuil> en este ejemplo, la persona creo que reporte, pero no se molesto en mencionar, realmente cual era su problema
<chilicuil> esta clase de reportes, son la clase de reportes en las que nos pueden ayudar, podria ser pidiendo mayor cantidad de datos
<chilicuil> para ser mas especifico, el reporte en este caso no se relaciona en absoluto con Unity, de hecho se tiene que asignar a otro paqeute
<chilicuil> algunas personas usan el bugtracker para hacer preguntas, en esos casos se pueden reenviar a la seccion de launchpad correspondiente 'answers'
<chilicuil> otras veces las personas comentan muchos problemas en un solo reporte, y eso puede hacer mas dificil corregirlos, lo ideal es que se cree un reporte por bug
<chilicuil> ahora mismo pueden pensar que clasificar bugs es muy aburrido, pero si lo hacen, se daran cuenta que es una tarea mucho mas interesenta de lo que esperaban
<chilicuil> se aprende mucho, sobre muchas tecnologias, hablas con gente, y reduces la carga de los desarrolladores =)
<chilicuil> una vez que comiences a clasificar bugs, podras entrar al equipo de Bug Triaging, esto te permitira modifar el estatus de los bugs a 'Triaged', una palabra que significa que esta listo para ser abordado por un desarrollador
<chilicuil> la mayoria de los bugs en Ubuntu se encuentran en Upstream, es decir en Debian, o en los proyectos mismos de los que Ubuntu se beneficia
<chilicuil> recordemos que upstream significa para nosotros las comunidades o personas que desarrollan el software que usamos en Ubuntu
<chilicuil> siendo que la distribucion esta hecha de esa manera, la mayoria de bugs en Ubuntu, en un caso ideal, debieran ser canalizados a los respectivos proyectos
<chilicuil> por poner un ejemplo, tenemos a Empathy, el software de mensajeria que viene por defecto en Ubuntu
<chilicuil> Empathy tiene una buena cantidad de desarrolladores amables, y en general atentos a responder a los problemas de su programa
<chilicuil> los bugs reportados en launchpad para el paquete Empathy, deberian ser canalizados al bugtracker de empathy bugzilla.gnome.org
<chilicuil> pero no podemos canalizar bugs que no contienen los suficientes datos para ser solucionados
<chilicuil> ahi es donde ustedes entran
<chilicuil> completar un bug y canalizar hacia el bugtracker correspondiente es una gran manera de comenzar a involucrarse con el desarrollo de Ubuntu
<chilicuil> otra forma, es habilitando el repositorio -proposed, ahi es donde las proximas actualizaciones se ponen, antes de convertirse en verdaderas actualizaciones, tenemos este filtro para evitar usar actualizaciones incorrectas en las versiones estables de ubuntu
<chilicuil> para habilitarlo, pueden ir a 'fuentes de software'
<chilicuil> pueden leer esta guia para tener una idea mas especifica de como funciona todo esto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/
<chilicuil> la lei muchas veces antes de poder entrar al equipo 'Bug control'
<chilicuil> y hablando de el, aprovechare para decir que es y que hace
<chilicuil> una vez que obtienes permisos para cambiar el estatus de los bugs, es decir, que eres parte del 'bugsquad'
<chilicuil> se pasan los bugs a este equipo, para que les asigne desarrolladores, y se nomine para varias versiones de Ubuntu
<chilicuil> para muchos reportes tenemos respuestas predeterminadas, esto nos ayuda a mantener un ambiente de colaboracion y a atender la mayor cantidad de bugs posibles,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<chilicuil> asi que, regresando al primer ejemplo
<chilicuil> lo que podriamos hacer es responder, en Ingles:
<chilicuil> Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. Please answer these questions:
<chilicuil> * Is this reproducible?
<chilicuil> * If so, what specific steps should we take to recreate this bug?
<chilicuil> una vez que tengamos mas detalles sobre el problema, sera mas facil que lo solucionemos
<chilicuil> en el caso de que el problema se encontrara en upstream, podriamos responder de la siguiente manera:
<chilicuil> Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. The issue you are reporting is an upstream one
<chilicuil> and it would be nice if somebody having it could send the bug to the developers of the software by following the instructions at
<chilicuil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/GNOME. If you have done so, please tell us the number of the upstream bug (or the link), so we can add a
<chilicuil> bugwatch that will inform us about its st
<chilicuil> es importante agradecer el tiempo que los usuarios ponen en reportar el error =)
<chilicuil> la primera vez que mande un reporte a Ubuntu, eso fue algo que realmente me agrado, es decir no estamos hablando con maquinas, sino con otras personas
<chilicuil> en resumen
<chilicuil> un buen reporte, es un reporte donde el error puede repetirse muchas veces siguiendo una determinada cantidad de pasos
<chilicuil> adicionalmente podria tener una imagen o un video donde se pudiera mostrar el problema
<chilicuil> algunas veces esto es mas dificil de conseguir que otras
<chilicuil> asi que hay que tener paciencia y tratar de ser amables
<chilicuil> creo que eso es todo
<chilicuil> gracias a om26er por esta rapida introduccion a la clasificacion de bugs!
<chilicuil> hola SurfaX, bienvenido, en este canal intentamo s hacer la interpretacion de lo que esta pasando en #ubuntu-classroom =)
<SurfaX> =)
<chilicuil> tambien, intentamos ayudar a plantear preguntas hacia las personas que estan dando las charlas, asi que si en algun momento tienes alguna, puedes escribirla y trataremos de traducirla para que la puedan responder
<chilicuil> el siguiente ponente sera mhall119 y nos hablara un poco mas sobre lo que son los Lenses de Unity
<chilicuil> btw, tenemos los logs de los dias anteriores en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SemanaDesarrollador ;)
<chilicuil> y los originales estan en: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<chilicuil> comenzare la interpretacion ahora
<chilicuil> en esta charla hablaremos un poco sobre como crear nuevos lenses con Singlet
<chilicuil> un lense es la forma en la que Unity muestra los datos en la interfaz
<chilicuil> por ejemplo en el campo de busqueda, el resultado se ve gracias a uno de estos lenses
<chilicuil> bien, empezare describiendo que es un singlet
<chilicuil> singlet es una libreria escrita en python diseñada para programar lenses de unity =)
<chilicuil> esto podria sonar extraño, para que necesitamos una libreria, si los lenses de unity son objetos GObjects + Dbus?
<chilicuil> de hecho tenemos varios lenses que estas programados sin usar singlet
<chilicuil> asi que por que alguien querria usarlo?
<chilicuil> bueno, personalmente, pasa que odio los dbus y esos objetos, asi que prefiero usar python para desarrollador todo
<chilicuil> hice mis 2 primeros lenses de esta manera, y singlet fue el resultado de ello
<chilicuil> asi que basicamente singlet es una capa que te permite deshacerte de todo ese codigo que no esta escrito en python ;)
<chilicuil> lo hace combinando ciertos aspectos de la programacion orientada a objetos y algunas meta-clases
<chilicuil> pueden ver este link para conocer mas sobre ello: http://mhall119.com/2012/01/simplified-unity-lens-development-with-singlet/
<chilicuil> si alguien por aqui ha programado en djando, no deberia tener muchos problemas para agarrarle soltura
<chilicuil> tome muchas cosas de django para construir singlet
<chilicuil> para usar Singlet, primero le das un poco de meta-datos para describir tus lens
<chilicuil> luego puedes definir algunas categorias e implementar algunos metodos, como el metodo search()
<chilicuil> y singlet creara los objetos GObjets necesarios para interactuar con Dbus por ti
<chilicuil> singlet tambien incluye programas auxiliares para hacer que tus lens corran como demonios y genera automaticamente lso archivos .lens y .service, todo a partir de los meta-datos que insertes
<chilicuil> ok, pondremos un ejemplo para mostrar como crear un lens usando singlet: http://mhall119.com/2012/01/simplified-unity-lens-development-with-singlet/
<chilicuil> si estuvieron en la charla que impartieron davidcalle y mhr3 sabran que los lens pueden escribirse a partir de un archivo, o dividido
<chilicuil> singlet 0.2 esta disponible en Precise
<chilicuil> pueden usarlo para escribir tanto lens como scopes
<chilicuil> singlet no solo te ayuda a programar mas rapido tus lens
<chilicuil> tambien define una api que te protege si las especificaciones de los lens cambian
<chilicuil> esto no es una fantasia, por poner un ejemplo la api de los lens cambio de Unity 4 (oneiric) a Unity 5 (precise)
<chilicuil> asi que si hubieran escrito un len en singlet 0.1 en oneiric, podrian usarlo sin problemas con singlet 0.2 en precise
<chilicuil> pronto agregaremos crearemos una plantilla para poder empaquetar lens y scopes escritos con singlet para quickly
<chilicuil> para los que no esten familiarizados con quickly, es una herramienta creada por los chicos de Ubuntu para desarrollar aplicaciones de forma mas rapida
<chilicuil> cuando se usa, crea por ti los archivos necesarios ya sea para escribir una aplicacion de linea de comandos o con interfaz de usuario, tambien permite empaquetar tu programa facilmente
<chilicuil> la idea es que las personas usen Singlet + Quickly para desarrollar rapidamente lens que ayuden a poner los datos que quieran en la interfaz de Unity
<chilicuil> creo que los lens son una caracteristica unica de Unity, y que mucha gente querra crear algunos
<chilicuil> espero que la mayoria usen Singlet para hacerlo
<chilicuil> alguna pregunta hasta aqui?
<jujuju> bien eso es todo por hoy, gracias por los que asistieron
<jujuju> #nosotros seguiremos interpretando =)
<jujuju> las personas que deseen modificar el codigo de singlet pueden obtenerlo de aqui: https://launchpad.net/singlet
<jujuju> no olviden entrar a #ubuntu-classroom-chat, muchas veces ahi se van complementando lo que dice el ponente
<chilicuil> a continuacion tendremos a tumbleweed, un desarrollador de Debian y miembro de MOTU ;)
<chilicuil> que nos estara hablando sobre crear paquetes localmente usando pbuilder
<chilicuil> si estuvieron en la charla que dholbach dio ayer, probablemente tendran instalado pbuilder https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1201/DevEnvironmentSetup
<chilicuil> si no han usado pbuilder con anterioridad, tal vez se pregunten que sentido tiene
<chilicuil> despues de todo pueden hacerlo con debuild
<chilicuil> sin embargo pbuilder, lo hara en un intorno minimalista, y aqui es donde esta la principal diferencia
<chilicuil> ademas con pbuilder pueden emular otros sistemas
<chilicuil> Ubuntu usa buildds para crear los paquetes que son introducidos en ubuntu
<chilicuil> estas maquinas usan sbuild para crear los paquetes
<chilicuil> adicionalmente con los ppas que ofrece launchpad pueden crear sus paquetes
<chilicuil> https://launchpad.net/builders
<chilicuil> sin embargo y aunque no lo crean, la mayoria de sus computadoras podrian crear un paquete mas rapido de lo que lo hacen las maquinas que Ubuntu pone a disposicion
<chilicuil> personalmente prefiero usar sbuild en lugar pbuilder
<chilicuil> sin embargo es solo una cuestion personal, esta bien usar pbuilder
<chilicuil> de lo contrario no estaria hablando sobre el ;)
<chilicuil> vayamos a los detalles, que hace pbuilder?
<chilicuil> - crea un chroot
<chilicuil> - corre debootstrap para crear un entorno minimalista (debootstrap es una herramienta que corre a muy bajo nivel
<chilicuil> - finalmente crea un archivo .tar y lo pone en algun lugar de tu computadora
<chilicuil> despues de eso, cada vez que se utilice, descomprimira ese archivo .tar
<chilicuil> en este entorno compilara el paquete y si lo crea correctamente lo pondra en otro lugar de tu computadora, para que puedas instalarlo
<chilicuil> en Ubuntu tenemos pbuilder-dist un programa que usa pbuilder para crear varios entornos
<chilicuil> podrian compilar sus programas contra varias versiones de Ubuntu y de Debian
<chilicuil> ok, compilemos algo
<chilicuil> en una terminal escriban: $ pull-lp-source -d beautifulsoup
<chilicuil> esto descargara el archivo fuente que utilizan los .debs para crearse, un archivo .dsc
<chilicuil> ahora, utilicen $ pbuilder-dist precise beautifulsoup_3.2.0-2build1.dsc
<chilicuil> para crear el .deb
<chilicuil> coolbhavi pregunta donde guarda pbuilder los logs
<chilicuil> tumbleweed responde que se guardan al lado de los paquetes .deb
<chilicuil> los entornos manejados con pbuilder deben ser actualizados, tienen que serlo para poder probar que los paquetes mas recientes compilen contra la version en desarrollo de Ubuntu
<chilicuil> pbuilder soporta una caracteristica llamada 'hooks', son scripts que reaccionan a eventos
<chilicuil> pueden leer todos los detalles sobre ello y mas en $ man pbuilder
<chilicuil> y tienen algunos ejemplos en /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/
<chilicuil> en mi caso uso un script llamado D90update  para actualizar el sistema antes de compilar culquier paquete
<chilicuil> otro que no puedo dejar de mencionar es C10shell
<chilicuil> cuando un paquete falla, te abre una linea de comando dentro del entorno para corregirlo
<chilicuil> como usar hooks?
<chilicuil> se pueden dejar en ~/.pbuilder-hooks
<chilicuil> y luego definir en el archivo .pbuilderrc HOOKDIR=$HOME/.pbuilder-hooks
<chilicuil> creo que media hr no ha sido suficiente para hablar sobre todos los aspectos de pbuilder
<chilicuil> sin embargo, tenemos mucha gente en #ubuntu-motu que saben muy bien como usar pbuilder, cowbuilder y sbuild
<chilicuil> asi que no duden en darse una vuelta por ahi, si tienen algun problema =)
<chilicuil> eso es todo
<chilicuil> la siguiente platica sera sobre como crear archivos /debian/changelog que ruleen
<chilicuil> y aun hay varias platicas interesantes
<chilicuil> por mi, ha sido todo por hoy, espero encontrar logs adicionales, ya tenemos a ubuntulog que subira los logs a la wiki
<chilicuil> bonita tarde n_n/)))
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-02-03
<primerizo> hola
<primerizo> estoy aqui por que necesito ayuda
<primerizo> mi lap no tiene audio y no he popido restaurarlo
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-02-04
<MrAvoch> Hola a todos!
<yesoacevedo> Hola necesito un poco de informacion para poner como sistema operativo ubuntu unicamente
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2013-01-28
<jQuisaac> orale solo estoy testeando para mañana
<jQuisaac> saludos
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2013-01-29
<maxi_> aqui es la interpretacion en esp?
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias o/, soy el interprete de las primeras 4 sesiones, lamento la demora, el lugar desde donde me conecto bloquea irc y freenode
<chilicuil> si tienen alguna pregunta sobre la primera sesion de dholbach y no se sienten seguros para hacerla, haganla por aqui, y hare lo mejor que pueda para traducirla, escribirla en #ubuntu-classroom-chat y devolver el resultado
<chilicuil> justo ahora, dholbach nos habla sobre como introducirnos al desarrollo de Ubuntu, comenzre a interpretar a partir de la segunda sesion, Getting set up for Ubuntu development
<nep1x> buenas chilicuil. entonces haces de traductor para nuestras preguntas entre nosotros y el conferenciante, pero no traduces la conferencia
<chilicuil> nep1x: hago ambas cosas, solo que no llegue a la primera sesion por problemas en mi conexion
<nep1x> pues me mas vale tarde que nunca :)
<nep1x> gracias hombre!
<chilicuil> gracias a ustedes por el interes
<chilicuil> ahora comienzo.., mientras me tomaba el e , decidi que para esta segunda sesion haremos una breve introduccion sobre como configurar un equipo para poder trabajar con el desarrollo de ubuntu y corregiremos un pequnio buug al final de la sesion
<chilicuil> primero que anda, necesitaremos algunos programas, esto incluye:
<chilicuil> - programas especificos para modificar paquetes de ubuntu
<chilicuil> - software de cifrado para que el trabajo que se haga pueda verificarse
<chilicuil> - software extra que les permitira enviar sus modificaciones de forma segura
<chilicuil> tambien se configuraran algunas de las herramientas que necesitara y les explicare como tener listo el resto por ustedes mismos
<chilicuil> bien, alguien pregunto antes si estaba bien usar una version antigua de ubuntu para ayudar con el desarrollo, y ahora respondo:
<chilicuil> se recomienda hacer trabajo de empaquetamiento usando la ultima version en desarrollo de ubuntu, esto es porque les permitira probar el software en el mismo entorno y verificar que sus modificaciones son correctas
<chilicuil> no necesitan preocuparse, existen instrucciones sobre como correr la version en desarrollo aqui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsingDevelopmentReleases
<chilicuil> ademas existen varios programas que les facilitaran la vida como desarrolladores de ubuntu, para instalar la mayoria de estos programas pueden correr en una terminal:
<chilicuil>  $ sudo apt-get install packaging-dev
<chilicuil> (sin el $)
<chilicuil> si estan usando Ubuntu 11.10 o versiones anteriores, entonces deberan correr en su lugar
<chilicuil> $ sudo apt-get install gnupg pbuilder ubuntu-dev-tools bzr-builddeb apt-file
<chilicuil> si desean ayudar con el desarrollo de Ubuntu, necesitaran una forma de verificar que sus correciones funcionan bien, la forma mas segura de hacer esto es usando una maquina virtual
<chilicuil> instalar el software de la linea de comandos anterior, tomara un poco de tiempo, asi que continuemos mientras termina
<chilicuil> nuragussuryoko pregunta: la actual version en desarrollo es Ubuntu Raring == 13.04?
<chilicuil> dholbach responde que si
<chilicuil> bien, ahora hare un breve resumen de lo que se esta instalando en su equipo
<chilicuil> - gnu o  GNU Privacy Guard, es un paquete que contiene varias utilidades para crear llaves criptograficas, esto les permitira firmar los archivos que deseen subir a launchpad
<chilicuil> - pbuilder es un programa que les ayuda a construir paquetes de forma automatizada en un entorno limpo e isolado
<chilicuil> - ubuntu-dev-tools (y devscript que se instala como dependencia) son una coleccion de scripts que les ayudara con muchas de las tareas propias del empaquetamiento
<chilicuil> - bzr-builddeb (y bzr, que se instala como dependencia) es un sistema de control de version, tambien conocido como Bazaar, que les permitira trabajar en la correcion de programas de una nueva forma, especifica a Ubuntu, esta nueva forma, hace mas facil la colaboracion entre los desarrolladores
<chilicuil> -apt-file les ayudara a encontrar a que paquete pertenece un binario|programa
<chilicuil> Ahora, configuraremos pbuilder, una herramienta que muy pronto van a amar =)
<chilicuil> pbuilder como ya habia mencionado, permite crear paquetes desde un entorno limpio y minimalista, esto sirve para un par de propositos
<chilicuil> - la compilacion se hara en un entorno limpio y minimalista que ayudara a verificar que se puede crear de forma reproducible, pero sin modificaciones en el sistema base
<chilicuil> - evita tener que instalar todas las dependencias en su equipo
<chilicuil> - y una tercera, pueden crear entornos de estos para diferentes versiones ya sea de Ubuntu o de debian
<chilicuil> configurar pbulder es muy facil, solo necesitan correr:
<chilicuil>  $ pbuilder-dist <version de ubuntu> create
<chilicuil> donde <version de ubuntu> es  precise, quantal, raring o en el caso de Debian, sid.., una vez que lo hagan se comenzaran a descargar los archivos necesarios para tener una version minimalista de ese sistema
<chilicuil> por ahora, debera bastar que ejecuten:
<chilicuil>  $ pbuilder-dist raring create
<chilicuil> tuxfan pregunta: si pbuilder intenta funcionar como un sandbox (caja de pruebas)
<chilicuil> dholbach: responde que tecnicamente pbuilder usa un entorno desde un chroot para crear paquetes (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot), lo que asegura que los programas pueden ser creados una y otra vez desde un sistema minimalista
<chilicuil> nep1x pregunta que le parece que launchpad juega un papel muy importante en todo esto, pero que aun no lo ha entendido bien, pide que se le clarifique un poco mas
<chilicuil> dholbach: responde que  https://launchpad.net es la principal plataforma de desarrollo de Ubuntu, todo se hace ahi, las traducciones de los paquetes (y de otros projectis), el sistema de reporte de bugs, las ramas de desarrollo, los paquetes en si mismos, y muchas otras cosas mas
<chilicuil> durante esta sesion se omitira la creacion de la cuenta en lp, pero les mostrare como configurar el resto (una vez que tengan su cuenta) mas tarde, no deberia tomar mas de un par de minutos
<chilicuil> quequotion: pregunta sobre empaquetamiento de librerias multiples (multilib), especificamente para amd64 y i386
<chilicuil> dholbach responde que en realidad se refiere a multiarquitectura (multiarch), y que no esta seguro sobre que es lo que desea saber
<chilicuil> vale, sigamos con la sesion, espero que la instalacion de las utilidades antes mencionadas ya haya concluido
<chilicuil> por favor abran su archivo  ~/.bashrc  con editor de textos y agreguen algo como esto al final del mismo
<chilicuil>  export DEBFULLNAME="Juan Perez"
<chilicuil>  export DEBEMAIL="juan.perez@dominio.com"
<chilicuil> si no usan la shell por defecto que es bash.., entonces modifiquen el archivo de configuracion correspondiente a su shell
<chilicuil> ahora que lo han modificado, guardenlo, cierren la terminal y abranla nuevamente
<chilicuil> o pueden correr:
<chilicuil> $ source ~/.bashrc
<chilicuil> ok, espero que eso haya funcionado para todos, alguna pregunta?, a alguien le ha sucedido alguna catastrofe?
<chilicuil> phoenix_firebrd pregunta sobre la diferencia entre usar pbuilder-dist y pbuilder
<chilicuil> dholbach responde que pbuilder-dist es un wrapper (un script alrededor de pbuilder) que les hara mas facil la administracion de diferentes versiones de pbuilder en su sistema, por ejemplo, con pbuilder-dist pueden tener ubuntu precise con solo correr:
<chilicuil> $  pbuilder-dist precise create
<chilicuil> con pbuilder, tendrian que modificar archivos de configuracion, crear alias.. y otras cosas para poder hacerlo
<chilicuil> epikvision pregunta si solo necesita correr  pbuilder <version de ubuntu> una vez
<chilicuil> dholbach: responde que si, que solo 1 vez
<chilicuil> anish1307i pregunta si puede usasr pbuilder para crear los paquetes de prueba y luego testearlos en una maquina virtual
<chilicuil> dholbach responde que si, y que solo necesita copiarlos para hacerlo
<chilicuil> nep1x pregunta si necesitan correr  pbuilder-dist <version de ubuntu> ahora mismo, y si es asi, que version de ubuntu se debe poner
<chilicuil> dholbach responde que si y que la version es raring
<chilicuil> $ pbuilder-dist raring create
<chilicuil> muy bien, nos quedan aprox 20 min, hagamos un ejemplo de desarrollo de Ubuntu
<chilicuil> hace rato que fui a tomar mi te, introduje un error en un paquete deliberadamente :)
<chilicuil> ahora todos juntos vamos a arreglarlo
<chilicuil> hice este desorden en  lp:~dholbach/ubuntu/raring/hello/crazy-change, para obtener el codigo, por favor ejecuten:
<chilicuil> $ bzr branch lp:~dholbach/ubuntu/raring/hello/crazy-change
<chilicuil> ahora:
<chilicuil>  $ cd crazy-change
<chilicuil> si corren "ls debian" veran una lista de archivos que son relevantes para nuestro trabajo
<chilicuil> hace rato hice un cambio en debian/control - si ahora abren el archivo y curosean un poco veran que fui lo que modifique :-)
<chilicuil> hasta que alguien lo mencione en #ubuntu-classroom-chat, voy a hablar un poco sobre lo que hace el archivo debian/control
<chilicuil> pueden ver que esta dividido en 2 secciones, la primera es sobre el paquete fuente (hello en este caso)
<chilicuil> y la segunda es sobre el paquete binario, oh si!, en Debian/Ubuntu, existen 2 tipos de paquetes, paquetes fuente y paquetes binarios (.deb) y ambos se definien en debian/control
<chilicuil> x86_ ha encontrado el error: install-infooooooooo
<chilicuil> dholbach: agradece su labor y menciona que esta en lo correcto
<chilicuil> la linea incorrecta es esta:
<chilicuil> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-infoooooooooooooo
<chilicuil> y se refiere a los programas sobre los que depende el programa "hello"
<chilicuil> "${shlibs:Depends}" no es el nombre de un paquete valido, es una variable que se sustituye por una lista de librerias sobre las que "hello" depende
<chilicuil> por favor, ahora cambien "install-infoooooooooooooo" por "install-info" :-)
<chilicuil> y guarden el archivo
<chilicuil> si lo hacen, lo siguiente que podran hacer sera:
<chilicuil> $ dch -i
<chilicuil> lo que abrira un editor con una entrada que menciona su nombre y correo que introjimos al inicio de la sesion :-)
<chilicuil> #nota del interprete, si les surguen dudas, por favor haganlas y agreguen mi nick para que pueda traducirlo, haganlo aqui mismo o en #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<chilicuil> ahora les mostrare un ejemplo de una entrada en el changelog que no deben hacer:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1586340/
<chilicuil>  debian/changelog es el lugar donde todos los cambios que se le hacen a un programa son documentados, no solo hacemos esto para nosotros, sino para que otros desarrolladores de Ubuntu sepan que fui lo que hicimos
<chilicuil> una buena entrada en el changelog suele incluir: una referencia a lo que se cambio, las cosas que se cambiaron, la razon, y una liga a una discusion en linea si es que la hubo (puede ser una lista de correo o reporte)
<chilicuil> pronto notaran que esto es muy importante cuando deseen saber que fue lo que paso con ese programa que modificaron hace medio anio ;)
<chilicuil> para algo tan simple como la correcion de una dependencia, se puede escribir:
<chilicuil> * debian/control: fixed dependency: changed "install-infoooooooooooooo" to "install-info".
<chilicuil> #los comentarios en debian/changelog siempre se hacen en Ingles
<chilicuil> o algo parecido
<chilicuil> jincreator pregunta donde puede encontrar mas de esas variables, como  {shlibs:Depends}
<chilicuil> dholbach: responde que {shlibs:Depends} seguramente es la mas importante, especialmente cuando se manejan librerias compartidas y codigo enlazado, sin embargo tambien existe {misc:Depends}  y algunas otras que se usan para python y perl, tambien dice que le dara un link con mas informacion al final de la sesion
<chilicuil> johnhamelink pregunta como se veria debian/changelog si existiera un numero de reporte
<chilicuil> dholbach agradece la pregunta, y pone un ejemplo
<chilicuil> imaginemos que existe el reporte 12345678 en launchpad, y describe el problema que estamos arreglando
<chilicuil> en ese caso pueden agregar  (LP: #12345678) al final de la linea donde describen su cambio
<chilicuil> esto hara que el reporte se cierre automaticamente cuando su modificacion sea aceptada en Ubuntu
<chilicuil> bien, continuando, ahora creemos el paquete con nuestra modificacion
<chilicuil> $ bzr bd -- -S
<chilicuil> esto genera un paqeute fuente a partir de la rama sobre la que hicimos nuestros cambios (una rama es un directorio con la historia del paquete, directorio .bzr)
<chilicuil> este paquete fuente es el formato que se usa para subir los cambios a launchpad
<chilicuil> si ahora ejecutan: "ls ../hello_*", veran los siguientes archivos
<chilicuil> ../hello_2.8-2ubuntu2.debian.tar.gz  ../hello_2.8-2ubuntu2.dsc  ../hello_2.8-2ubuntu2_source.changes  ../hello_2.8.orig.tar.gz
<chilicuil> si ahora corren:
<chilicuil> $ pbuilder-dist raring build ../hello_2.8-2ubuntu2.dsc
<chilicuil> se comenzara a compilar el paquete .deb desde ese directorio
<alpc360> hola !
<chilicuil> EagleScreen pregunta si hay algo parecido para cerrar reportes de debian
<chilicuil> dholbach responde que si, y que es  "Closes: #123456"
<alpc360> hay algun hangout  ?
<alpc360> o solo es via chat ?
<chilicuil> hola alpc36!, bienvenido, por el momento solo es chat
<chilicuil> mas adelante habra hangout pero solo para la version inglesa
<chilicuil> te sugiero que tambien entres a #ubuntu-classroom-chat para que conozcas los detalles
<chilicuil> maxi_ dice que tuvo un error  debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting.... debuild: fatal error at line 1278: running debsign failed bzr: ERROR: The build failed
<alpc360> ya estoy
<alpc360> pero ahora mismo que estan haciendo
<chilicuil> dholbach responde que eso es probablemente por que la direccion de correo que uso en debian/changelog no corresponde con la llave GPG
<alpc360> es que acabo de recibir el mail de la semana esta de ubuntu OO
<chilicuil> alpc360: ahora mismo interpreto la sesion sobre como introducirse al desarrollo de Ubuntu =)
<chilicuil> la version original se transmite por #ubuntu-classroom
<alpc360> oks
<alpc360> la hora es la misma que españa o restamos 1h ?
<chilicuil> dholbach sugiere que se ignore el error y se corra:  bzr bd -- -S -us -uc
<alpc360> no estoy seguro de la UTC
<chilicuil> (-us -uc impide que se firme el paquete)
<chilicuil> n o se alpc360, estoy en Mexico y aqui es UTC-6
<alpc360> XD
<chilicuil> (la contruccion del paquete tomara un pco de tiempo, pero una vez que termine el resultado estara disponible en "ls ~/pbuilder/raring_result/"
<alpc360> me parece que estamos en UTC 0 sino que me corriga alguien
<chilicuil> cuando termine, podran ver unos pequenios y timidos paquetes .deb esperando por ustedes
<chilicuil> probablemente los primeros que haran =D
<chilicuil> con eso terminamos la sesion, sin embargo no quiero irme sin sugerirles que revisen http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/
<alpc360> chilicuil estas traduciendo de #ubuntu.classroom ?
<chilicuil> ahi podran ver la guia completa en Ingles y Espniol tambien!
<chilicuil> si desean ayudar a traducirla a otro idioma, pueden ir a  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/
<alpc360> veo que es la traduccion ;)
<chilicuil> tambien, cuando tengan problemas por favor entren a  #ubuntu-motu en freenode.net, no estan solos! =)
<chilicuil> alpc360: asi es
<alpc360> ;)
<chilicuil> vale, ahora sigue la sesion de coolbhavi, desarrollador de Ubuntu y parte del equipo que revisa los nuevos programas que llegan a la distro y de descubrir "talentos" para otorgarles permisos de escritura en los repositorios =)
<chilicuil> y hablara sobre los sistemas de parches que pueden usarse en el empaquetamiento de software (que basicamente es 1, quilt)
<chilicuil> y por mi parte es todo, agradezco que hayan asistido a la UDW
<chilicuil> estare mniana otro rato interpretando a esta misma hr
<chilicuil> sientanse libres de interpretar sesiones si es que ese es su deseo, disfruten de la semana del desarrollador =D
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2013-01-30
<AndresLopez> Hola a todos
<AndresLopez> el Ubuntu Developer week tiene alguna sede física?
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2013-02-02
<tomsom> hola
<tomsom> cuando se imparten los cursos on line??
<tomsom> quiero hacerme un guru de linux
